# Old Fishing Plugs



## swamppirate (Mar 4, 2011)

If anybody had any idea about these old plugs I would appreciate it...I bought them at a flea market....one I think is a Paw-Paw....the others, not really sure....


----------



## blues brother (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a couple like the one on the right.  Used to catch a bass with them and another one called a "creek chub".

I put them up about ten years ago.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Mar 4, 2011)

Let me check out my grandfathers old tackle box I believe I may have some of the same ones in there. Are you looking for names of them, values or just general info?


----------



## swamppirate (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I really just started collecting them....they remind me I guess of my past....my granddaddy used to use some like the ones in the picture...


----------



## blues brother (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine belonged to my Dad.  I will try to dig them out and post some pics. Thanks for reminding me of them. Might make a shadow box for them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 5, 2011)

You see the Paw-Paw Company made several types of "plugs" many years ago and I call my original plug a "Paw-Paw" because that is the only thing that we ever called it.  It is 5" long overall and had a spinner on the front and back.  It has three sets of treble hooks with two on the belly area and one on the rear where the spinner is attached.  It was also colored more yellow looking on the sides and belly with a more brownish color down the entire length of the back.  It has a white eye with a black ring around it and a red strip painted V-shaped both above the eyes on the top side and below the eyes  on the underneath side of the front area of this plug.  It is a top-water plug and is deadly for bass.  I used to love to fish in a farm pond with "cattails" because I would cast it past the edge of the cattails and pull it back by them and wait for the water to come alive with action.  I remember when I was about 10 years old going fishing on a Saturday morning with my Mom and Dad in a friend's pond that was loaded with big bass, bluegills, and catfish.  My dad let me use his new "Paw-Paw" and a few minutes later, I got a strike and the big bass ending up breaking my line (which was a 20 lb test braided black line).  We didn't have any monofilament in those years.  I remember later when we finally was able to get the braided "Camouflage" colored line.  I also remember my dad going back and checking this pond every few days for about a month just hoping that he could possibly find this plug again.  It was that important to him because this plug was one of the best in catching bass.  My rod was a steel rod with three eyelets (I still have it) about 4 ft long.  My dad went back that day to the Western Auto store (where he originally bought this plug) and bought two more of the "Paw-Paw" plugs.  Man those were the days for sure.  I also used a top-water  "Jitter-Bug" frog (Made by Fred Arbogast) back in those days with great success.

I still have my "Paw-Paw" and a couple of the Jitter-Bugs in my tackle box.  I also have two of the Pflueger "Trump" no. 1943 reels, a Pflueger  "Skilkast" no. 1953, and also a Pflueger "Summit" no. 1993L.  These were the reels that I used for several years long before the "Zebco's" ever became available.

You have surely brought back some memories of my late Dad and our fishing exploits.  We did that a lot on Saturdays and here it is a Saturday morning and I sure wish that I could go fishing with him again and re-live those wonderful days.

Now here is what you need to check out.  A friend of mine located right here in the Augusta area owns this site and he can tell you details about most every type of "antique fishing lures".  He is a great guy and is the outdoor editor for the Augusta Chronicle Newspaper here in Augusta.  He is also a writer for other publications as well.  Please click the following link and scroll through all of the listings that he has and you will find a wealth of knowledge about "antique fishing lures".

http://www.mrlurebox.com/navigation.htm


----------



## swamppirate (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info...that is a great site.


----------



## carver (Mar 5, 2011)

I too thank you for the Info,I have a fairly large collection of old plugs,reels, and other old fishing related collectibles.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2011)

Carver,
The Pflueger "Summit" reel is surely one of the prettiest ones.  It has some really neat design lines that sets it apart from most of the others.

Do any of you remember any of the following lures?  They were most of my mainstays doing my growing up.  Of course, the Paw-Paw, Jitterbug, Lucky 13, Rebel, Devil Horse, Bomber,  Thin-Fin, Lazy-Ike, Shyster, silver spoon, plastic worms both red and black.  

If you contact Robbie at mrlurebox you can get his phone number and all other information that you might need.  He is a really nice guy and his heart lies in the outdoors with all of us because he is the ultimate outdoorsman.


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 6, 2011)

The plug on the right is a "River Runt".


----------



## Son (Mar 20, 2011)

Some years ago, I retired most all my old reels and plugs. Got em put up somewhere. The Orlando Shiner topwater plug was one of my favorites. Sorry to say, a fish took my last one back in the 60's.
If I can remember, I have some old Daltons, Jitterbugs (wood) Dillingers, L&S bassmasters etc..


----------



## swamppirate (Mar 22, 2011)

If you can find the old jitterbugs with plastic lips those are very collectable.....made during WW II. 
I think the old plugs are a great example of American craftsmanship of the past....too bad it's a by-gone era.


----------



## dannyoneal68 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd love to have one of those. Saw some on eBay last time I checked.


----------



## wooddog (Mar 22, 2011)

I would love to have my grandpa's old tackle box from years ago. Lots o memories inside that thing.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 22, 2011)

I made a shadow box to put my Dads old lures..

Sits in an special spot in my den....


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Creek Chubb Darters*

Dang, made me run check and see if my collection of Creek Chub Darters were still in my tackle box. Are these old lures?

DB


----------



## swamppirate (Mar 29, 2011)

Dovebuster33 said:


> Dang, made me run check and see if my collection of Creek Chub Darters were still in my tackle box. Are these old lures?
> 
> DB



Post a pic...if you can. I might be able to tell....


----------

